
Show HN: Modern OpenGL Windows Demo - Const-me
https://github.com/Const-me/GL3Windows
======
Const-me
I did OpenGL programming for Windows on my first job, in 2000. For the last
decade however, I’ve only used OpenGL on Nintendo Wii, but for Windows I
mostly used Direct3D.

Recently some company asked me to demonstrate my OpenGL programming skills. I
could do that using the 15 years old OpenGL I knew, with glBegin/glEnd and
fixed function pipeline.

But I knew this way is very suboptimal. First, modern hardware just no longer
supports fixed function pipeline — it’s emulated. Second, I wanted to
calculate stuff on GPU.

I decided to learn modern OpenGL instead. Found surprisingly few articles on
the web. Most tutorials are for old OpenGL and/or are focused on some third-
party toolkits.

That’s why I have created this demo. Hope the source code will be useful to
someone.

